# Mola Beach (Polen)



## marv3108 (14. November 2007)

wollt mal fragen, ob einer von euch erfahrungen in kolberg gemacht hat???

fahre nächstes jahr im märz dort hin. fahre mit der ms sportfisch für 2 tage vor bornholm.

vielleicht kann mir ja einer mal ein paar nützliche tipps geben...

freu mich auf euere antworten#h


----------



## Brabuspower (15. November 2007)

*AW: Mola Beach (Polen)*

Hier in dem Thread und im dem Link der in einem Posting enthalten ist gibt es eine (ich betone "eine") Meinung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109379&highlight=Mola+Beach


----------



## maischolle (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mola Beach (Polen)*

hallo,
waren vor 2Jahren in Kolberg,auf der Nurek. Echt kein schlechtes Boot,nen Kapitän der Deutsch spricht und im Sommer wird früh immer ordentlich Eis zum Fische kühlen eingeladen. Jedoch wurden nur kleine Dorsche gefangen..........so 40-45cm, war trotzdem ne tolle Stimmung und es ist ne richtig schöne Stadt.
Bei Mola beach haben mein Freund und ich auch mal ne Kutterfahrt gebucht.....am Ende waren wir auf nem übelst flachen Kahn,weil alle anderen Boote besetzt waren, niemand sprach Deutsch und der Fisch hat sich auch verkrümmelt. Doch der Fahrservice ist echt spitze....da muß man sich nicht ewig auf eigene Faust durch Polen schlagen und auch mal nen Bierchen trinken. 
Doch alle die wir auf dem Campingplatz getroffen haben waren von Mola beach und den Fängen begeistert........einfach ausprobieren und wenns mit dem Fisch nicht klappen will hat Polen schöne Strände und lecker Essen )


----------



## Thomas Schmaußer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mola Beach (Polen)*

Hallo,
waren im September auch mit der Sportfisch vor Bornholm. Hab den negativen Beitrag auch gelesen und mir damals vor lauter Angst ( Anzahlung weg ) fast in die Hose gemacht. Wenn ihr 12 Mann seid wird es verdammt eng auf den Schiff waren nur acht und hatten dann genug Platz. Was mich gewundert hatt war die Sauberkeit auf den Schiff von der Toilette bis zum Schlafraum war alles wirklich sehr sauber hab ich oft in Deutschland anders erlebt. Das mit den Duschen in Daenemark klappt auch sehr gut die sind auch top in schuß. ich hoffe nur ihr habt keinen Wind, denn bei Windstärke 4 fängt der Kahn schon richtig an zu schaukeln. Verpflegung ist einfach aber ausreichend und die Besatzung ist auch voll in Ordnung spricht zwar kein Wort Deutsch aber die Verständiung mit ihnen klappt ganz gut. Bei der Anreise wirkt zwar alles leicht chaotisch vor allen wenn mehr Gruppen gleichzeitig kommen aber am Ende kommt jeder auf sein Schiff.


----------

